
I can't watch my brother's graduation because the organist played Star Wars - Mauricio_
https://www.reddit.com/r/assholedesign/comments/8rcedt/i_cant_watch_my_brothers_graduation_ceremony/
======
squarefoot
1- Create a p2p encrypted audio only repo.

2- Put on youtube silent videos only, the audio channel containing only some
fsk code with encrypted code and sync information, then upload the audio
channel into the repo.

3- distribute a browser extension which plays the video from YT and the audio
from the repo using the syncing information from the audio channel.

------
hmm_really
Did the organist obtain permission (appropriate license) to do so?

Or is it the case he did but its not possible to communicate that to YouTube?

Very different problems, one is failure to understand copyright the other is
YouTube having a poor user experience.

